# Foto-Filter?



## xnerdyx (19. April 2005)

Nabend,
hat jemand ne Ahnung wie dieses Foto dieses Foto bearbeitet wurde? Hab mit meinen Fotos auch schon rumprobiert (mit Kontrast, Fotofilter etc.) bin aber zu keinen guten Ergebnis gekommen.

Schon mal Danke an alle....


----------



## Mway-Tuning (19. April 2005)

Hallo genau kann ich es dir auch nicht sagen aber es sieht aus als ob da mit Masken gearbeitet und wurde und das Bild auch schon beim erstellen Langzeitbelichtet wurde. Ausserdem habe ich den Eindruck, daß da zwei Bilder übereinander liegen.

Ich würde mal versuchen dein Bild zu öffnen dann eine neue ebene zu ersellen dann filter verwacklung dann eine maske erstellen und einen Farbverlauf von weiß nach schwarz.

Dann kommt sowas bei raus

allerdings habe ich jetzt keine bilder da die langzeitbelichtet wurden aber von der art her müsste es hinkommen !


----------



## Leola13 (19. April 2005)

Hai,

mit PS wirst du diesen Effekt nur sehr schwer herstellen können.

MIt dem Fotoapparat relativ einfach. Das ist eine Kombination aus Langzeitbelichtung *und* Blitz.
Bei einigen Fotoapparaten kannst du auf den zweiten Vorhang belichten (Spíegelreflexkamera) oder ein Motivprogramm auswählen das mit Aufhellblitz abrbeitet und den Hintergrund stärker einbezieht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## xnerdyx (19. April 2005)

Also erstmal Danke an Euch beiden für die Antworten.
Aber ich glaube ich hätte etwas genauer beschreiben sollen was ich meine...
klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas blöd, aber ich meine wirklich nur..hmm..die Art wie es gefärbt wurde, ich meine nicht die Lichtreflektionen.Hab hier noch ein anderes Beispiel. 
Also ich hab jetzt ein bißchen mit Fotofiltern (benutze Photoshop CS), z.B. dunkel Gelb, dunkel Grün etc. und ein wenig am Kontrast  rumgespielt aber das sieht noch nichmals in etwa so aus. Ich weiß eigentlich auch gar nicht genau, wie ich das beschreiben soll.
Wenn trotzdem jemand einen Tipp hat wäre das super : )


----------



## Leola13 (19. April 2005)

Hai,

schau dir einmal dies  Tutorials an.
Evtl. den Schritt mit der Unschärfe weglassen. Experimentieren mit Farbton/Sättigung reicht vielleicht auch schon aus.

Hast du den ein Bild, das du verändern willst ? Poste das doch einmal, dann kan man es damit ausprobieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## xnerdyx (19. April 2005)

Danke schön, werde mir das jetzt mal anschauen...
Hier noch ein Bild  welches ich gerne in dieser Art "verschönern" möchte.


----------



## Leola13 (19. April 2005)

Hai,

ganz schön rot dein Bild.  ;-] 

Ebene duplizieren, Bild - Einstellungen - Farbton/Sättigung (Farbton Standard in den Plus Bereich), Ebenenmodus auf hartes Licht
über Auswahl , Farbbreich auswählen die Arme, Hals, usw. auswählen, und auf eine neue Ebene kopieren, Bild - Einstellungen - Tonwertkorrektur, evtl. auch Farbton/Sättigung

Am besten die Einstellungen über Einstellebenen machen. (Lässt sich leichter ändern)
Bei den Werten musst du probieren, je nach gewünschtem Ergebnis.

Ciao Stefan


----------

